
First side project – personal portfolio / blog - itsmeamario
https://mariocod.es
======
itsmeamario
Hello HN!

After 3 years of working as a backend developer, I'm here to share my very
first side project. My personal portfolio.

It's written with Jekyll and it started as a github pages test, but almost
after a year of constant use I moved it a couple of days ago to Google's
Firebase. Mainly because I need to learn to use Google systems.

Please, be gentle as this is my very first solo project that's useful (for me)
but any kind of feedback is welcome.

